# My Jalbum "FotoPlayer" website...



## lextalionis

I'm amazed at what FotoPlayer can bring to the table.  I'm very pleased with the end results of my two 3.1 code releases.

http://www.motleypixel.com/nature/

My nature site offers full digital downloads to the customer via PayPal.  It's set to auto-redirect the client to a secure site on my end where they can download the original full-post-processed jpeg files.  The link is set with an expiry of 5 minutes and email invoice is auto-generated.  Since I'm not a professional photographer I really like the frictionless paypal auto-download feature of the shopping cart.  The shopping cart also has all the printing sizes, paper types, and discount code options for those running studios.  Also, the nature album has the ability to download the original with a password so I can give friends and family the ability to download w/o paying.

http://www.motleypixel.com/reviews/

My review site doesn't have the cart and users can download 50% resized 100% quality images for a little closer look.  Provides the user all the exif data about the image per the lens they were taken.  I've had 3 people already extend photos at a min. size of 1024 longest size for lenses I don't own for review in exchange for their advertising and link to their sites (studio/flickr/etc.)

I started investigating FotoPlayer last Oct. and I launched http://www.motleypixel.com in late Nov. 2007 and because the engine generates industry standard meta tags, googlsite maps and google analytics I reached 4,700 unique visits in December.

I'm not a webdeveloper either, and the nice thing is that Dhina (developer of FotoPlayer) is very responsive and the support for his product is great!

Thanks for looking,
Roy


----------

